# my artwork...



## katieandduke (Apr 13, 2008)

this is my artwork from last year and this year.. its not very good but i thought i would show you some of it..  i would love to do request but i am sooooo busy that i have no time. although you can show me a pic and i can draw the outline then i will post it and yall can post it.. but it may take me a week to get the final picture


----------



## katieandduke (Apr 13, 2008)

some of these are unfinished but im working on it


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

They're good! 














You can try either of these if you get the time or get bored.


----------



## Kura (Nov 16, 2008)

They're good 
Maybe try a little more shading or soto define the shapes? But nice drawings


----------



## katieandduke (Apr 13, 2008)

gotxhorses, i finished your first picture you sent me but it is not colored. i dont have enough time to color it so i thought you could save it then print it then you could color it the colors you want to.. here it is, hope you like it!

i am uploading all three pics i took of it cuz im not sure which one you can see more of..


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

Aww, I like it!  Thanks!


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## katieandduke (Apr 13, 2008)

kickshaw said:


> very nice!


 thank you very much!


----------



## GyPsY GiRL (Oct 14, 2008)

Good artwork! You should bring some to show me! Did you free hang all of this?
you should enter some of it into that art competetion!


----------



## katieandduke (Apr 13, 2008)

GyPsY GiRL said:


> Good artwork! You should bring some to show me! Did you free hang all of this?
> you should enter some of it into that art competetion!


 
not all but some of them.. and yes i am doing the art competition but im going to make a better one.. if you upload a pic of gypsy on here i will draw her for you..


----------



## GyPsY GiRL (Oct 14, 2008)

katieandduke said:


> not all but some of them.. and yes i am doing the art competition but im going to make a better one.. if you upload a pic of gypsy on here i will draw her for you..


haha i had to think of who u were talkin bout for a second... i forgot i told u that was her show name... lol. i'm on my new laptop and i dont have the pics on here yet but remind me when i get some on here


----------

